# Dell Inspiron 1521 Vista to XP



## Airborne2182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I am looking for drivers for the Audio and chipset for my Dell Inspiron 1521. Dell's website is no help. I cant get my sound to work


My service tag is 19WPXD1

Thanks


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Airborne2182 said:


> I am looking for drivers for the Audio and chipset for my Dell Inspiron 1521. Dell's website is no help. I cant get my sound to work
> 
> 
> My service tag is 19WPXD1
> ...


*Dell Sigmatel STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver v.5.10.0.4717 A02 Windows 2000/XP*

http://ftp.us.dell.com/audio/R111393.EXE ( 6.9 MB )

HTH

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Airborne,
Try the Sound drivers for a Vostros 1500 model laptop. Here is a link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=235761
As far as the Video Chipset try this link:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integratedip-xp
Download and install the southbridge driver first, Reboot and install the display driver only.
Post back what you have in errors in the device manager.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## icedragon (Dec 20, 2005)

hello did you sort this as i have the same problem


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Icedragon,
Did you post your own thread? If you did give me the link. If not, then I would reccomend it as I have yet to hear back from Airborne
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## icedragon (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/dell-inspiron-1521-xp-video-driver-214452.html

Thanks


----------



## Hans05 (Jan 30, 2008)

Has anyone had problems with their webcam? There is a driver from Dell's website so I figured it would be very straight forward, but this isn't working for me. Any ideas? Link to my post:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...xp-webcam-not-working-287666.html#post1684311


----------

